# An alternative way to wash your clothes



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Laundry-Alternative-Wonderwash-Non-electric-Portable/dp/B002C8HR9A

Will definitely make the little woman's day:vs_box:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Delivers in one to three months. 
Special mule delivery?:vs_laugh:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

couldn't you make one out of a barrel and some clean rocks?


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Funny I was just thinking about laundry today, made a mental note to look into a washboard. This is a neat alternative.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Get a 5 gal bucket, soap, clothes, water, and drag it behind your riding lawnmower.

Wash while you cut the front yard. 

Rinse while you cut the backyard. 

Hang them up and use your blower to dry them. 

******* laundry service.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wonder if it works and is it durable?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

just wear them in the shower when you wash your self , you kill two birds with one wash .:vs_lol::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I call the short-handled one the delicate cycle. Note the high-tech solar dryer. We don't dink around out here.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Wonder if it works and is it durable?


Back in the 80's Sears sold one this size that had an electric motor. Owned on for about a year before we moved back to the USofA.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Interesting indeed, however I suspect I could perform the same task just as effective in a tub or bucket without the cranking. I did note the 1-3 months shipping time.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

galvanized washtubs have a million great uses besides clothes washing - a mop ringer bucket the same way - same same with laundry bar soap like Fels-Naptha .... you have everyday usage items that come together when necessary ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

2 five gallon buckets, lids, and a couple of drain plungers is my plan.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

Can be used for camping or prepping. A lot of great ideas here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All good ideas but couldn't you just hire some illegals to do the laundry?:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is one in action. Much simpler, no bearings, axle or crank to wear out. Mute the midi music, it's annoying. 
video is 5 minutes long from construction to operation
.


----------

